# Philadelphia Zoo - Pic Heavy (10)



## lvcrtrs

Really tried to work with blurring out fences and dealing with window glare.

Someone has posted a whole "How To" take zoo pictures. Thanks to them. It was really full of great tips and advice.

I swear animals know when you point a camera at them. They always want to look the other way.

1. Lion, had to take out the lines from the chain link fence.







2.Tiger - to the "HOW TO" poster, you're right, they seem to yawn more then one time.






3. Tiger





4. Monkey - through nasty glass with an icky background. So I cropped it very close.






5. Polar Bear - there was a bluish color reflecting up from the water I didn't know what to do with.






6. Hippo






7. Elephant - this was the last weekend that the Phil Zoo will have elephants. They are being moved out.






8. Elephant drinking - I didnt' like the distracting white roof line but didn't have any idea of what to do to make it better.






9. Prairie Dog eating






10. Giraffe


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging

I love the prarie dog.  That needs a caption.


----------



## lvcrtrs

Hmmm,
Fiber may be good for you, but they should make it taste better.


----------

